# Community > Volunteers >  volunteering

## Willie

I am not as fit as I used to be but you can get a good days work out of me.
This has crossed my mind may times in the last year or so. I am not as fit as I used to be but you will get a days work out of me. Supply me with food and water and I will happily help you out. 
I have my own family so planning is key but I would like to help someone out that needs it.
Surprisingly good with a paint brush and wall papering or home decor and have own arms and legs so can help with other things. 
Sometimes you need a hand so ask away and I am happy to help you out, might not be tomorrow but as long as I can sort my family out I am yours for a day.

Oh and kinda needs to be about the Waikato due to transport issues with my lovely wife.

----------


## P38

Good on Ya @Willie

What are you like on the carry?  :Have A Nice Day: 

Always looking for someone to do the hard work when coming off the hill after a successful day.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Pengy

> I am not as fit as I used to be but you can get a good days work out of me.
> This has crossed my mind may times in the last year or so. I am not as fit as I used to be but you will get a days work out of me. Supply me with food and water and I will happily help you out. 
> I have my own family so planning is key but I would like to help someone out that needs it.
> Surprisingly good with a paint brush and wall papering or home decor and have own arms and legs so can help with other things. 
> Sometimes you need a hand so ask away and I am happy to help you out, might not be tomorrow but as long as I can sort my family out I am yours for a day.
> 
> Oh and kinda needs to be about the Waikato due to transport issues with my lovely wife.


You sound like just the sort of person to help out a local group, maybe SAR or similar. 
It is very rewarding and you get to put something back into your community.

----------


## Willie

> You sound like just the sort of person to help out a local group, maybe SAR or similar. 
> It is very rewarding and you get to put something back into your community.


Yeah I have the medical skills for the likes of SAR, i used to train emergency response teams so at the last count had most of the tickets just not the searching part, and I just don't always have the opportunity to devote the required time to it so happy to help in other ways.

----------


## Gapped axe

well there you are then, or the volunteer fire service, meals on wheels etc

----------


## Pengy

Willie. You don't have to commit to anything concrete time wise, just as much or as little as your life allows. 
I am 100% sure that you will have a skill set that a local group would find very helpful.
As far as Sar goes, the actual search part is only just that, a part. Base crew, radio operators etc etc are needed just as much as ground troops. 
Imagine getting yourself lost in the Kaimais and being able to find yourself  :Grin:

----------


## RedMoose

You could also try volunteering for some of the long distance races and events like the oxfam trail walker as those volunteers work there asses off- however they tend to enjoy it!

----------

